# How do you carry your coffee?



## bacoes (Mar 30, 2002)

Now that I'm starting back to school and riding everyday, I'm trying to figure out the best way to carry my coffee. Right now, I'm just pouring it into a waterbottle, which seems to be working now, but is going to get cold quick when the temp. finally drops. I like to bring around 16oz of coffee, but I don't want to have to put it in my bag.


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

bacoes said:


> Now that I'm starting back to school and riding everyday, I'm trying to figure out the best way to carry my coffee. Right now, I'm just pouring it into a waterbottle, which seems to be working now, but is going to get cold quick when the temp. finally drops. I like to bring around 16oz of coffee, but I don't want to have to put it in my bag.


this guy is obsessed. should be more than you want to know here:

http://nordicgroup.us/bikecoff/#Coffee Compatible Bicycles


----------



## the_dude (Jun 25, 2004)

just saw the owner of my lbs riding this morning with an insulated stainless steel mug in one of his bottle holders. seems like the best solution. they make spillproof mugs that'll fit snuggly in the cage, and will easily hold 16 oz. 

something like this should do : http://www.target.com/gp/detail.htm...079742-6724607?_encoding=UTF8&asin=B0000639WN

the_dude


----------



## cmgauch (Oct 11, 2002)

*In my hand...*

...I need both cages for water. On the way in to work, I stop @ the corner store, grab a small cup & go. One of the good things about ridng in densely populated NJ/NYC is that a coffee stop is never far away.

- Chris




bacoes said:


> ...I'm trying to figure out the best way to carry my coffee...


----------



## Cerddwyr (Jul 26, 2004)

bacoes said:


> Now that I'm starting back to school and riding everyday, I'm trying to figure out the best way to carry my coffee. Right now, I'm just pouring it into a waterbottle, which seems to be working now, but is going to get cold quick when the temp. finally drops. I like to bring around 16oz of coffee, but I don't want to have to put it in my bag.


The only good way to enjoy coffee in my book is to sit down in a real chair, with a real mug, in a real local coffee shop, and savor. And, given that the bike gets me to work faster than walking or the bus would, and faster than a car would if I owned one of the hellspawn contraptions, I actually have time to enjoy some joe before going in to destroy a little more of my soul at work.

Gordon


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*nm*

in my bladder


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*...in a cupholder, of course.*

I picked up a couple of these things years back from the VeloNews store. Fear not--the cupholder ring is removable, so you'll only look like a Fred when you're actually bearing some sort of potable. I have this one mounted on my "cyclocruise" bike, a flat-barred Jake the Snake that sees a lot of use as a "fun bike".


----------



## TypeOne (Dec 28, 2001)

*If I had one of those*



The Walrus said:


> I picked up a couple of these things years back from the VeloNews store. Fear not--the cupholder ring is removable, so you'll only look like a Fred when you're actually bearing some sort of potable. I have this one mounted on my "cyclocruise" bike, a flat-barred Jake the Snake that sees a lot of use as a "fun bike".


Wow, I would be tempted to hold all kinds of things for those instances when I need a good projectile. So, how many eggs or tomatoes could that hold?


----------



## The Walrus (Apr 2, 2000)

*I'd imagine it would hold just one egg...*

...but if you were to make that an ostrich egg, I'd expect it would suffice.

It's also good for carrying a dribble cup, for those times when I take my visiting brother-in-law for a ride along the beach and I find myself salivating uncontrollably at the, umm, scenery...


----------

